# Sonos Introduces Play:1



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Sonos is well known for its wireless whole-home music systems offering relatively easy setup procedures and placement options. The system requires nothing more than a Sonos Bridge unit (which connects to a wireless router), a Sonos speaker, and a computer or smart device to control the music. That’s it. And the system offers loads of playback options, including personal digital music libraries, music services (including Pandora, Rhapsody, Spotify, Rdio, Sirius XM Internet Radio and many others), and over 100,000 internet radio stations and podcasts. Owners of multiple speaker units can play different music in rooms across a home.

Yesterday, Sonos introduced a new member of their product line, the Play:1 compact wireless speaker. 








"Sonos was created upon the belief you should never have to choose between quality sound and an easy way to access all your music at home," said John MacFarlane, CEO, Sonos, Inc. "The PLAY:1 makes getting started with Sonos even more accessible to music lovers than ever before."

The Play:1 is small in size (6.36” H X 4.69”W X 4.69”D) and weighs a mere 4 pounds. It features a custom designed 3.5 inch mid-woofer and a single tweeter that Sonos claims delivers the highs and lows necessary for rich sound, however Sonos doesn’t provide frequency response specifications. Sonos says that Play:1 comes with new technology that minimizes distortion allowing for loud playback volume. The speaker is powered by two Class-D amplifiers

To aid in placement, the Play:1 has a 1/4 inch thread mount for wall applications, can operate in temperatures ranging from 32-113 degrees, and is resistant to high-humidity environments (which makes it ideal for placement in bathrooms). The speaker can also be used in conjunction with other Sonos speaker products, allowing it to be paired with the Play:3, Play:5, and Playbar to create a 5.1 surround package. The only limitation to the speaker is its power cord: you must place the speaker within reach of a plug.








There are two ways to control the Play:1. A free Sonos App is available for Android and iOS devices allows for control of a home’s Sonos players, internet music, and music stored on a computer. The Play:1 speaker also features top-panel play and pause controls on the speaker itself. These controls allow for quick, non-app, access to music files through basic pause, play, and track skip features.


The Play:1 is currently available in two colors: white with light metallic grille or black with graphite grille. It’s priced at $199 (MSRP), with a current promotion that includes a free Sonos Bridge unit.

_Image Credit: Sonos_


----------

